# Classic- help I gotta water prob.



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi coffee beans..

my Classic has an oddy: recently noticed the pump sounding different/ a little more strained (quieter) & defo less water emerging from the group head= weak shots/ thin crema. Cant use it now so strained/ little water is emerging. Previously all fine full-on sounding pump (loud) and great creamy shots. It must be that the water is being restricted somewhat along the way once the brew switch/ pump engaged, as noise leads me to think so (^) & priming a shot glass of water takes far too long to fill up than usual/ defo not as much water emerging as norm. It seems like kinda half the pressure getting through, but, the steam seems fine & hot water from it too shoots out at its normal fierce pace (so pump seems ok then?).

I've checked the obvious page 1 things 'below the steam area/ top of boiler area' as one would considering the issue, such as shower head, group head holes, boiler exit hole above it etc.. I even took pump attatchment valve whatsit off side of boiler to see if any cloggings or calcium build-up signs: none, no blockages, all these areas clean.

Im a bit stumped. Any ideas, or similar issues ever anyone? thanks, Chief.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like classic symptoms of scale

Have you tried descaling?

Get yourself some Gaggia Descaler Decalcifier







and this should fix the issue.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i have just got some descaler in if interested http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180896947979?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

regards

mark


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Glen- could it be as simple as that? I did do it a good few months ago.. but that'd be good if it is, I do hope so (makes sense of sorts)- got some puly baby descaler stuff on its way,

thanks for reply- Chief.


----------

